# Just watched Back To The Future Part II



## Wasmachinemann (Apr 13, 2010)

Its unbeleveable that such film has so many impact on lots of people, The BTTF triollogy owns, Lol


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 13, 2010)

My favourite sci-fi trilogy.  I do think the last two films are somewhat underrated.


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Apr 13, 2010)

Hadriano said:
			
		

> My favourite sci-fi trilogy.  I do think the last two films are somewhat underrated.



My favourite trilogy too.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




1.21 GIGAWATTS!


----------



## Wasmachinemann (Apr 13, 2010)

WHAT?!! 1.21 jigowatts where the hell where do get that Marty, Well, We could try it with plutonium, Oh, Do you think oh i can just walk a store in and buy plutonium and put it in the TT? No.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 13, 2010)

Oh my god they found me, I don't know how but they found me.

RUN FOR IT MARTY

Also I posted this years back but still its funny:


----------



## Arm73 (Apr 13, 2010)

Yes, I really loved BTF, every one of them, my favorite movies of all times, and the only trilogy I own on DVD that I actually re watch every now and then !


----------



## DeMoN (Apr 14, 2010)

I agree.  I think the second one is the best, though the third is pretty much just to appease the fanatics.  I still wish there were more, but Christopher Lloyd and Michael J. Fox are both too old now.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And Hadrian, I actually thought those microgames were real and for D.I.Y.  Another 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 then.


----------



## dinofan01 (Apr 14, 2010)

Back to the Future is AMAZING!!!! Theres a reason i have two different copies of Back to the Future on DVD....and its because im stupid. But either way Back to the Future is like a sci-fi orgasm. lol


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 14, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> I agree.  I think the second one is the best, though the third is pretty much just to appease the fanatics.  I still wish there were more, but Christopher Lloyd and Michael J. Fox are both too old now.


Its pretty much "of its time", films like this today hardly ever get it right.  The family film  I can think of that worked was Monster House.  Also Michael J Fox was too old when he did the 2nd and 3rd, pretty hard to believe someone in their late 20's playing a teenager. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Also I guess his Parkinsons ruined any other chances, though I'm sure a remake will happen eventually with some awful actor from Twilight or High School Musical playing Marty.

Oh yeah five more years and we can get hovercars into the mainstream!


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Apr 14, 2010)

Crap, we have only 5 years to go until it's proven wrong.


----------



## dinofan01 (Apr 14, 2010)

Hadriano said:
			
		

> DeMoN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 It's sad that your probably right. I still want those self-lacing nikes though!


----------



## Arm73 (Apr 14, 2010)

Christopher Lloyd might be old, but besides getting bolder, he looks actually younger then he did in BTF 1 ( with all the makeup he was supposed to look older anyway ), and as an actor , he's just as good as ever ( I saw some recent work of his ).
And MJF is still good looking, albeit I don't know if he can still act because of his disease , if he wasn't sick, he might be even younger and better looking.
So a remake or a sequel would be possible, where the 2 guys met many years later in the future ( present day ) after they destroyed the time machine in the 90's.
Now maybe Marty has a family and some kids of his own (some awful actor from Twilight or High School Musical playing a teenager son maybe ), and maybe some big problem comes from the past and the son has to do something about it with the help of Doc Brown......it would be a reboot of the franchise with younger actors , and MJF and CL could be in it just for nostalgia...............
Next time I see Rob Zemekis I'll tell him about it ! ( he was a regular at a restaurant I used to work here in New York he he he...).


----------



## Wasmachinemann (Apr 15, 2010)

Also for the fans who have GTA vice City: http://www.moddb.com/mods/back-to-the-future-hill-valley
GTA Back To The Future Hill Valley FTW!


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 15, 2010)

Never knew about that but then I never keep up with Post GTA2 stuff.

A reason to reinstall Vice City.


----------



## Wasmachinemann (Apr 17, 2010)

You shoud try it, Its the best mod for VC ever made, Altrough its a bit unstable [Thats the GTA VC engine, Its instable]


----------



## Assassination (Apr 17, 2010)

I love the back to the future car...its nice.


----------



## Wasmachinemann (Apr 17, 2010)

Yeah thats how that car becomed a legend.


----------



## alukadoo (Apr 17, 2010)

I saw all the series.

it was a great subject in that ages,and most of us wanna have a chance go to future or back to some time , for there must be some interesting thing we can do and want to do. 

How to say? this kind of movie satisfies us .

I like them . All of them,


----------



## alukadoo (Apr 17, 2010)

Why my avatar image sometime does not show?


----------



## Wasmachinemann (Apr 17, 2010)

Because the uploading site sucks, Try ImageShack or TinyPic


----------



## Am0s (Apr 17, 2010)

I always liked the first one best, went to the pictures 3 times in 1 day to see it, I remember queueing up for ages to see it as every showing was always a full house, 2nd one I liked alot and 3rd was just meh.


----------

